# Testing for CBD's?



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2014)

I am trying to find a place to test my pot for cbd's and all i can find so far is this....what do you guys think?
http://cannalyticssupply.com/technique.html

Thanks for any input.


----------



## kaotik (Mar 24, 2014)

i wouldn't bother with TLC, rose. 
i mean if it's all that's available (i'm realizing what a PITA finding a place to test is too  ) it will tell you a bit.. but in very very general way.
yes you have some CBD
..ok?

they just don't say much. 
..and for that general of an answer, i don't think i'd pay more than $50 


up here i'm struggling too. can't just walk into a place or mail off a sample. the few i've found aren't even replying to my emails 
 but i know i came across a few GC testing companies in your area (but they only serviced people in the state)  don't recall them offhand, but i'm sure you've come across them too. nothings panned out so far eh?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2014)

That is good to know Kaotik... I wrote to my dispensary as some of there stuff has been tested as it is labeled as such.

My deal is this one Freedom baby strain. I need to know if it is high in cbds. If not i wont keep it.  If this is really used for medicine then it has to  be tested.  Then i will clone and clone but gotta get tested first.  Haven't found GC.


----------



## robertr (Mar 24, 2014)

Don't know if this helps but you can check this out Rosebud.http://www.cannlabs.com/


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 24, 2014)

eden labs does testing as well. but like kaotic said, unless you have a legal business i doubt you can simply just send in a sample to be tested

EDIT: nvm, i wasn't 100% on this so i went a looked it up again. looks like eden focuses on extraction techniques.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 24, 2014)

what did steephill labs do for ya---if too commercial they might reefer you to a mom and pop shop


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2014)

Orange, they don't take samples outside Cali.  No on accepts samples thru the mail...go figure.

i found a place in Seattle that will do it, just need to drive it over there. They told me to wait till harvested for the best profile... so i will do that.

Thank you guys for your help.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 25, 2014)

I am curious why this is important enough to spend a bunch of time and money on?  IMO, isn't the test in the results you get?


----------



## kaotik (Mar 25, 2014)

in a way.
but if you can; it'd be nice to be assured you're working with the right plant, right?.. not just shooting in the dark, hoping.

not every plant of these high CBD strains will be high in CBD. so you could end up selecting a very average plant, not knowing. while culling your high CBD one.
unless you got clones from a respectable source, you really don't know what you got in CBD/THC percentage. and in some cases, you specifically need CBD. it can't just be "it killed my pain, it works"


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2014)

No i am talking true medicine, perhaps for children with seizures, or other health issues. If we are going to grow meds, we better know if there is chemical residuals... (even organic)  And like Kaotik said i have three female freedom baby...the swing is crazy..one can be 31 % cbd and another pheno is 3.... So it has to be tested.

With regular pot you can "test" it yourself....but with cbd's i am not aware that you can do that...

If a child needs this I sure need to know the amounts. And it needs to be CLEAN.

I found out that a large % of the bho oil contains bho in the end product... So i will have my RSO tested for  mold, booze, bacteria, etc.   
Yes, this is really upping the game and i hope i can afford to have those 4 things tested.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh, I misunderstood--I thought this was just more curiousity.  If you are growing meds, especially for children, you would absolutely want to test.  

kaotic, thanks for that info.  I had always thought that a high CBD (or THC) would be fairly uniform throughout the strain.


----------



## kaotik (Mar 26, 2014)

i like to think they will be, eventually. and i hope that most are now..
but most breeders of them will even say there's no guarantee.. my (layman) thinking is it's yet to be stabilized basically.

much like how not all seeds from any strain will be the same.  but these high CBD ones seem to have more drift (maybe the newness, and rush to get them into hands that need them?)

i don't know, just passing on info i gathered from gage and bodhi. i'm still very new to the cbd stuff myself.

in a similar spot. if it was just for me, no worries; i'd play around and see what worked. but for others who don't smoke, i'm also trying to find out what exactly i have.


----------



## lindseyj (Apr 10, 2014)

THC and CBD are the two main components of marijuana, have been recognized as key therapeutic constituents that act synergistically together and with other plant constituents. CBD has shown the ability to block the progression of rheumatoid arthritis with anti-inflamatory effects.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 26, 2014)

What is the type of test the preform to test for THC and CBD? Does everyone use the same procedure ?

The May Hightimes mag talks about the highest THC levels high 20 % article says a lot of tests are faked or not real results etc


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 27, 2014)

There is a lab in Seattle that i will use. They test for dispensary's and individuals like me.. I was afraid to ask the cost... i will have to get brave and ask soon.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Apr 27, 2014)

Rosie   when I was in Denver I had a chance to talk with the CEO from the company that tests for Generals dispensary in NM and the test were $150 each and it was 3 tests for full sample analysis...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh dear JAAM.... That is probably norm.. they test for three things? Cbd, thc. and what else? cbn?  The company is seattle tests for carcinogens too. Since I am organic i would hope to not see any of that...but if this medicine ends up helping a kid with seizures, then we would want to know of the purity too.  I have four beautiful plants i would like to see tested...but we will see. 600 is a lot of money...yikes.

Jaam, i am still hoping for your surprise.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 27, 2014)

In Hightimes the three they tested was THC. THCA and CBD.

In the article it says some labs add the 2 THC toghther to give bigger numbers more people want them to test


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Apr 27, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Oh dear JAAM.... That is probably norm.. they test for three things? Cbd, thc. and what else? cbn? The company is seattle tests for carcinogens too. Since I am organic i would hope to not see any of that...but if this medicine ends up helping a kid with seizures, then we would want to know of the purity too. I have four beautiful plants i would like to see tested...but we will see. 600 is a lot of money...yikes.
> 
> Jaam, i am still hoping for your surprise.



 No hope needed....  its confirmed just waiting on roots...   :vap_smiley:


----------



## kaotik (Apr 27, 2014)

i would expect the three test be cannabanoid profile 
molds and mildews
and maybe pesticides

..or something else (maybe terpenoid).. not just specific CBD CBN and THC (in tests i've seen, they've always shown atleast 5 anyway; CBN, CBD, CBDA, THC, THCA)

keep us posted rose


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes tested for mold pests and the 3 others


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 27, 2014)

Hmm, two seasons ago was going to get mine tested just out of curiosity, but ended up not following through. I did find a place locally that wasnt too costly. Just asked a local dispensary where they have their product tested, (which they test everything coming through). They gave me the contact info and the place was willing to do the tests. It was $50 to just find out thc level. Or $150 for a full panel, thc, cbd, molds, ect, anything else that could be on/inside the buds. 
Really interested in this once I harvest this years high CBD strain. I don't know what the rules are as far as being from the state or not, but it was relatively easy to find the lab. Mostly all respectable dispensaries have their product tested here in Northern Ca


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you Ston-... I checked in Cali and they didn't except samples from out of Cali..
I guess it is the federal mail system that stops them.

It is not like smoking satori and you know it is good...how you gonna tell cbds?  To be continued.


----------

